# Dotty



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Heres a picture of Dotty looking cute as always


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww DK shes sweet as candy..xxx 

You should post more piccys or your Lush pets ...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Aww DK shes sweet as candy..xxx
> 
> You should post more piccys or your Lush pets ...


Thanks i will do


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

she is so cute.........


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is a stunner - such a sweetie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

and another


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

She has Such a striking face dk...stunning..xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics. She's gorgeous


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

She's luuurvely.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhhh... such a lovely face and those eyes :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Dotty is adorable DK...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheers ony i took that today


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Cheers ony i took that today


She's a stunner...xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww she is lovely xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She is lovely.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LOVE Dotty!!! an absolute stunner! as are all your furbabiesxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, what a gorgeous girl she is,


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> and another


She is so stunning, Dotty looks like she is waiting for her dinner lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is a cutie  *


----------

